# GoPro question



## Blankknight (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey there guys was wondering to those who have a GoPro or any camera that the use to video there snowboard trips as to which video editing programs that you guys use to get the best video quality. i have this old pinnacle program that lets me do up to 480 but i want something that can do 720 at least


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i have the adobe CS 5.5 master collection. it comes with adobe premiere which is awesome.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Sony Vegas 9 or higher is noob friendly


----------



## Blankknight (Feb 2, 2011)

yusoweird said:


> Sony Vegas 9 or higher is noob friendly


thats a little price unless you have an Keygen handy


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

I got vegas 9 from best buy for about 80 bucks. That is not expensive at all for an editing program. Its not "vegas pro", but it will be just fine for gopro hd videos.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I just use iMovie. Not as powerful as some of the other ones, but I find it really easy and straight forward.


----------



## Blankknight (Feb 2, 2011)

rgrwilco said:


> I got vegas 9 from best buy for about 80 bucks. That is not expensive at all for an editing program. Its not "vegas pro", but it will be just fine for gopro hd videos.


i didn't even know there was a cheap version for vegas like that, every time someone has mentioned it they are always talking about the pro version next time i'm at best buy ill take a look thanks for the info!


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

I had an old pinnacle too and fortunately it qualified for their upgrade program and get the latest version at a discount. Check Avid's website.


----------



## old_mate (Jun 16, 2011)

I use to use Vegas back when i had a PC and i found it great but didn't have a Gopro back then. Now i got a Gopro and a macbook i use Final Cut Pro. It took abit of getting use to but i like it now. You have to convert the files first tho which gets abit annoying for larger/longer clips.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I use Vegas but it takes forever to encode H.264 video. Still trying to figure that one out.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Reede said:


> I use Vegas but it takes forever to encode H.264 video. Still trying to figure that one out.


Not sure what version you have, but the older Vegas doesn't use hardware acceleration. Version 9 and up is much better.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I am using version 10.0.

Encodes at about 1 frame every 5 seconds in H264, Xvid and other codecs work quicker but H264 is just painfully slow, which sucks because it is by far the best quality.


----------

